# to get up



## mtmjr

Hello, I'm just wondering what verb is used to say "to get up", such as in the morning.

_Each day, he gets up at 7:00 in the morning and..._
_Fiecara zi, _(?) _la 7 dimineaţa _şi...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

We may use two verbs for this, both reflexive:
a se scula (to rise, to get up)
a se trezi (to wake up)

In your sentence, the first works just fine:

_ În fiecare zi, se scoală la 7 dimineaţa şi..._
(You'll undoubtedly notice that we don't normally mention it's a "he" we're talking about. It sounds less natural to do so)


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Hi,
> 
> We may use two verbs for this, both reflexive:
> a se scula (to rise, to get up)
> a se trezi (to wake up)
> 
> In your sentence, the first works just fine:
> 
> _ În fiecare zi, se scoală la 7 dimineaţa şi..._
> (You'll undoubtedly notice that we don't normally mention it's a "he" we're talking about. It sounds less natural to do so)




_Se trezeşte_ instead of _se scoală_ is much better. Why? Because _se scoală_ is normally used for something else.


----------



## Trisia

Errr 

I wouldn't say "normally," but it's too true that the slangy meaning is prevalent these days... However, I think the context is very clear there, and not too many people would think dirty thoughts 

I chose this verb because "se trezeşte" means "wakes up," while "se scoală" can mean either "wakes up" or "he gets out of bed." I may wake up at 7 and get out of bed at 8.30. "Se scoală" preserves this delightful ambiguity


----------



## robbie_SWE

Trisia said:


> Errr
> 
> I wouldn't say "normally," but it's too true that the slangy meaning is prevalent these days... However, I think the context is very clear there, and not too many people would think dirty thoughts
> 
> I chose this verb because "se trezeşte" means "wakes up," while "se scoală" can mean either "wakes up" or "he gets out of bed." I may wake up at 7 and get out of bed at 8.30. "Se scoală" preserves this delightful ambiguity


 
Not to confuse Mtmjr, but what about the verb "*a (se) deştepta*"? 

Do I sound old?  

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> Not to confuse Mtmjr, but what about the verb "*a (se) deştepta*"?
> 
> Do I sound old?
> 
> robbie



Well, _a (se) deştepta_ is more used having the meaning of *getting smart* or something similar.


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> Well, _a (se) deştepta_ is more used having the meaning of *getting smart* or something similar.


 


> * DEŞTEPTÁ,* _deştépt,_ vb. I. *1.* Refl. şi tranz. A (se) trezi din somn. ♦ A (se) trezi din letargie, dintr-o stare de amorţeală, de visare etc.; _p. ext._ a reveni sau a face să revină la viaţă. *2.* Refl. (Despre sentimente, dorinţe, idei etc.) A se ivi, a apărea; a se stârni, a se dezlănţui. *3.* Refl. A deveni conştient, a ajunge să înţeleagă, să-şi dea seama de realităţi. ♦ A deveni (mai) inteligent. – Probabil lat. *de-excitare.*


 
It's still the first explanation given by DEX. Might it be old-fashioned? 

The word is also included in the Romanian national anthem with the meaning "_to get up, to awaken_". 

 robbie


----------



## mtmjr

...out of curiosity, what _is_ the colloquial/slang meaning of "_a_ _se scoală"_?  If I don't use that (which I think I prefer most) I can use "_a_ _se trezeşte_" and achieve a similar-enough meaning, right?


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> It's still the first explanation given by DEX. Might it be old-fashioned?
> 
> The word is also included in the Romanian national anthem with the meaning "_to get up, to awaken_".
> 
> robbie



I wouldn't say old-fashioned yet, it is just more often used in spoken language having that meaning. Probably it is just a willing to avoid double sense words. When you say to somebody that _s-a deşteptat_, because of its double sense, it may be understood that he/she's got smart now from being a fool in his/her previous state. So, it may be a bit rude, or, at least that's how I see it. Just a few use *a deştepta* as _waking up in the morning_. After all, even the word is coming from *deştept *which means _smart_.

@mtmjr
*A (se) scula* also means _to errect_, that's why I was saying that is better to use *a se trezi* for _waking up_... Also, *a (se) scula* is valid for any sort of _getting up_, not necessarily getting awake; I mean that the subject is not necessarily uncosciusness, but it is just in a non-vertical position, while *a trezi* means getting out of a state of uncosciusness, or at least of a not complete active mental state.


----------



## mtmjr

Mulţumesc!


----------



## bibliolept

The interpretation of "get up" can be very subjective, varying by context. I think that using the closest equivalent to "get up," a word that describes both awakening and leaving one's bed, would be the best choice.

In the sentence above, I think that "get up" most likely describes getting out of bed. Of course, some people like to wake up and lounge a few minutes in bed, perhaps listen to or watch the news, collect their thoughts, etc. Doubly so on weekends, if they're lucky enough.


----------



## alitza

OldAvatar said:


> I wouldn't say old-fashioned yet, it is just more often used in spoken language having that meaning. Probably it is just a willing to avoid double sense words. When you say to somebody that _s-a deşteptat_, because of its double sense, it may be understood that he/she's got smart now from being a fool in his/her previous state. So, it may be a bit rude, or, at least that's how I see it. Just a few use *a deştepta* as _waking up in the morning_. After all, even the word is coming from *deştept *which means _smart_.
> 
> .


Hello,
I beg to differ. I definitely think that to use _a se destepta _as an equivalent of _to get up_ is old-fashioned. You will  find it used as such in 19th or early 20th century novels, but you'll never hear anyone (who's under 80  ) use it in spoken language. 
In my humble opinion, the best way to translate it is _a se scula_, because it's a colloquial phrase and you have to admit that that is how most people say it. If you ask me what time I get up, I'll say " Ma scol la 7". Honni soit qui mal y pense!


----------

